# Zu wenig Busen



## Harry1982 (9 Aug. 2015)

Ja zwei sind schon perfekt  ​


----------



## CukeSpookem (10 Aug. 2015)

Findest du, dass dieser Witz zu oft gepostet wird ?
Nein, alle zwei Tage ist schon ok !-----


----------



## Suicide King (10 Aug. 2015)

Ich dachte es sei nur ein Fehler in der Matrix.


----------



## dlsetz (10 Aug. 2015)

Vor allem weil der Busen der Teil zwischen den beiden Brüsten ist. Wenn eine Frau davon zwei hat, wäre schon komisch...


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Aug. 2015)

Geht doch einfach auf die Autobahn spielen :angry:


----------



## comatron (11 Aug. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach auf die Autobahn spielen :angry:



Könnte man im weitesten Sinne des Wortes den Streifen zwischen den beiden Fahrbahnen als Autobahnbusen bezeichnen ?


----------



## CukeSpookem (11 Aug. 2015)

Spielen hat Spaß gemacht, nur geringen Sachschaden verursacht ...







​


----------



## dlsetz (15 Aug. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Könnte man im weitesten Sinne des Wortes den Streifen zwischen den beiden Fahrbahnen als Autobahnbusen bezeichnen ?



Tatsächlich nicht. Busen befindet sich als Tal zwischen zwei Erhöhungen. Meerbusen gibt da zB noch.


----------

